# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Productores alpaqueros de Huancavelica tendrán facilidades en Agrobanco

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Huancavelica, may. 23 (ANDINA).-* Los productores alpaqueros del departamento de Huancavelica, que atraviesan problemas por el bajo precio de la fibra de alpaca en el mercado nacional, tendrán facilidades para el acceso a créditos del Banco Agropecuario (Agrobanco), informaron fuentes locales. 
La medida fue acordada en una reunión sostenida entre el presidente regional de Huancavelica, Federico Salas; funcionarios del Ministerio de Agricultura y Agrobanco; y la secretaria general de la Mesa de Concertación Alpaquera de Huancavelica, Isabel Quicaño.  
Los funcionarios de Agrobanco, luego de escuchar la exposición del ingeniero Rubén Huachaca, entendieron las necesidades y precariedades que padecen los alpaqueros, y acordaron otorgar a los productores mayores facilidades para los créditos con una tasa preferencial de cuatro por ciento de intereses en soles al año. 
Hemos llegado a un feliz término con el presidente regional Federico Salas después de deliberar sobre el entrampamiento que había en el tema de garantías que iban a dejar a través de la fibra, señaló Jorge Paredes Piana, gerente general de Agrobanco.  
Se acordó que el productor que trae su fibra en un plazo de 28 horas va a recibir su crédito. El banco le dará un adelanto sobre el valor de la fibra, que es un préstamo incluido a la fibra luego de ser categorizada, permitiendo que los productores continúen quedándose por uno o dos días máximo en la ciudad, explicó.Temas similares: Artículo: Huancavelica promueve competitividad de asociaciones de productores con planes de negocios Artículo: 11,000 productores agropecuarios recibirán capacitación de Agrobanco en el 2011 Agrobanco aprueba créditos a 2,997 productores de café por S/. 15.33 millones Agrobanco capacitó en avances tecnológicos a más de 4,000 productores a nivel nacional Agrobanco dio créditos a 14 productores de cacao orgánico en Saposoa

----------

